# DS #1130: Brothers in Arms DS (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1801^^


----------



## db2431 (Jun 6, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## DiNo29 (Jun 6, 2007)

This game graphics look amazing ...


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I'll end up buying this, and I encourage you all to do the same


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 6, 2007)

we have it before the usa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well i guess everyone will try this since it looks quite good


----------



## rob_da_bank (Jun 6, 2007)

wow...this looks so sweet...gotta be a keeper


----------



## Opium (Jun 6, 2007)

I haven't seen any reviews of this, plus it doesn't have online......hmm.

Well it may end up being decent still.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 6, 2007)

freezing on my R4


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> freezing on my R4



Where does it freeze?  I'm just parachuting down into the warzone and fine so far


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 6, 2007)

before I even land


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> freezing on my R4



im guessing this game might have micro sd problems


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn, it's only 32MB! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was expecting it to be at least 64, because of the gameplay videos I've seen, but less space taken up is always good. 
I'll try this out after school.


----------



## khan (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> freezing on my R4



I must ask... you shoot with stylus, right?


----------



## Opium (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what save type this is?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > freezing on my R4
> ...




You aim with the stylus, WSAD with the d-pad, shoot with L-button.  To do 'actions', enter aiming mode, reload etc you use icons on the touch screen.


----------



## tjas (Jun 6, 2007)

No way!! store date is december and we have it now?????


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> No way!! store date is december and we have it now?????



It's the euro release, which is out on friday.  They said America came in the war late so they get the game late for realism's sake, it's only fair.


----------



## Torte (Jun 6, 2007)

Oholy sh*t!  This game actually got released when they said it would!  A video has just now only been released, and omfg so to has the ROM!  Sorry PSP... back to the drawer.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2007)

Framerate is much better than the videos made it look.


----------



## tjas (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm downloading it ñow!


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 6, 2007)

oh awesome, it was just a bad dump I acquired, this one is working fine


----------



## tjas (Jun 6, 2007)

This is for th ds?? look at it:

http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=4931


----------



## khan (Jun 6, 2007)

now that my control concerns have disappeared so now to gameplay, how good is it?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2007)

*wets self*

*Runs to the ROM bush*

EDIT: File size is a lot smaller than I expected.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm actually quite amazed this game doesn't have Tony Hawk DJ/Castlevania POR style issues on slot on cards.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 6, 2007)

gameplay has been pretty awesome so far
the framerate is a little on the low side, but you can still follow everything thats going on.
just blew up the sniper with the bazooka, and the tower blew up, awesome stuff


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> gameplay has been pretty awesome so far
> the framerate is a little on the low side, but you can still follow everything thats going on.
> just blew up the sniper with the bazooka, and the tower blew up, awesome stuff


Wait....Is it possible that...Ubisoft DIDN'T crap on the DS?

HAPPY DAY!


----------



## haveasafeday (Jun 6, 2007)

Brilliant I can't wait to play this!


----------



## tjas (Jun 6, 2007)

Sometimes the framerate sinks. But man they sure did their best! I blew up a tank and it exploded really cool! This together with anno 1701 these are most haves! Only no online mode


----------



## Rayder (Jun 6, 2007)

I guess we should expect a bit of trade-off between framerate and graphics.   Framerate's a little low, but well within tolerable limits when you consider how much stuff is going on.  Very impressive.

I saw a dude get nailed by a grenade right in front of me.  I was about 3 paces away from him and I took some damage....started hearing a ringing sound.  That was pretty cool.

These kinds of games usually don't do much for me, but on the DS, it's just amazing to see so much action on screen at once.


I deem this a "happy game".


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2007)

I love this! Only problem is sometimes the buildings get in the way when you are close to them. Had a few audio problems but only whens theres music. Framerate is pretty solid, not got a problem it could be better of there was less going on but I can't say it messes up the game experience for me.


----------



## khan (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks for impressions guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can not wait to finish my work today so I can play this baby


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeha, I and my friend will play this until night ! But sadly no wifi


----------



## dice (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll do a mini review of the game

- Seems that the game is split between 3 areas, each of which contain what I'd guess is abour 6 missions each. So that should be around 18 missions in total.

- During play, the top screen is where all the action takes place (the graphics are probably the best I've seen on the ds), with the bottom screen used for controlling the camera angle and such. 

- You use the control pad for moving the character (left and right to strife). The stylus is used for controlling the camera and also for aiming with certain weapons (as well as launching grenades etc.) Shooting is with the left trigger.

- I have found the game to be slow in places and some of the obstacles do interfere with the camera but overally it's nicely done

- So far it's been pretty enjoyable so I recommend checking it out.

I think that's enough for now


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jun 6, 2007)

Sound issues in the menu for me, sound crackles like hell, but other then that, its a pretty nice game


----------



## Killermech (Jun 6, 2007)

Gah! I haven't beaten tank beat yet and just started playing anno. Now getting this thrown at my face.. so many games.. so little time! Well actually.. there's tons of time now during the summer so it's all good


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 6, 2007)

Horrible sound crackle when music is playing but apart from that its a great shooter for the DS


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jun 6, 2007)

SWEET! Cant wait to play! Just took my last exam 30 min ago. Gotta go home!!!


----------



## alanchiz (Jun 6, 2007)

Didnt expect this so soon... looking forward to trying it tonight


----------



## Rayder (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmm....I don't get any sound crackles on my R4 and I have a slow Transcend 2gig card in it.  It seems to run perfectly for me.

What card are the ones who gets crackles using?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> I'll do a mini review of the game
> 
> - Seems that the game is split between 3 areas, each of which contain what I'd guess is abour 6 missions each. So that should be around 18 missions in total.
> 
> ...


That sums it all up really. I find grenade throwing to be a bit awkward but that could just be me. I also find the bit were you have to shoot the train gunny things too bloody hard as not only am I dodging the tanks guns shooting me but also have nazis clinging on to me while trying to put grenades down my hatch, doesn't help that my elbow and hands have cramp.

Metroid Prime Hunters elbow strikes again.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet!
Anno.. and now this! And tomorrow is a holiday here!
I'm so happy..


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2007)

I can't hear crackles in the music either, R4 with 1gb Taiwan Sandisk.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 6, 2007)

This looks like a sweet game! I can't wait to get this baby into my R4!


----------



## Podge (Jun 6, 2007)

Awesome. Downloading now, hope its as good as it looks from the trailers


----------



## Jgel (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow looks really good.


----------



## beethy (Jun 6, 2007)

HOLY JEBUS!!!!!!

This game is VERY GOOD, I'm actually surprised how well it plays.. the controls are perfect. 
Also.. I don't think I've seen graphics this pretty on the DS yet... there's so many things going on around you... particle effects when you shoot into the ground. 
And the gameplay is really dynamic too. 
It's like a portable version of Rainbow Six: Vegas (or gears of war) 
the ducking system really makes this game awesome. :]

LETS ALL HOPE THEY'LL MAKE THIS GAME WIFI FOR THE US RELEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*cheer* =D
i love you, gearbox!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> HOLY JEBUS!!!!!!
> 
> This game is VERY GOOD, I'm actually surprised how well it plays.. the controls are perfect.
> Also.. I don't think I've seen graphics this pretty on the DS yet... there's so many things going on around you... particle effects when you shoot into the ground.
> ...


That won't happen, its out 19th June in US plus there'll probably be a shitload of slowdown if you go online which is probably why its not included.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 6, 2007)

Is there a slight lag (not as smooth) when aiming? It feels like there is a tiny hack when I play it on my R4/Sandisk. If there isn't suppose to be one, then i'll be moving it to the G6 so I can fully enjoy this game.. which btw is freaking great!


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Jun 6, 2007)

o hell yes! finally a good game!


----------



## Podge (Jun 6, 2007)

Woah, has anyone got to the tank level yet? Definatly beats the crap out of Tank Beat haha. Loving it.


----------



## HBK (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW, it's finally been released! Gonna go play it now! Let's hope it's not a disappointment like Tank Beat.


----------



## lagman (Jun 6, 2007)

Mental note -Check the ROM bush everyday before go to work-


----------



## berlinka (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! I didn't get the chance to play this. But these graphics are beyond awesome if you look at what the DS usually can handle.

Joy to the world and long live the DS


----------



## JonoBG (Jun 6, 2007)

works on EZ4


----------



## bladerx (Jun 6, 2007)

This game is awesome, the gameplay, the graphics, all those little details, and the framerate is not that bad.


----------



## sudeki300 (Jun 6, 2007)

at last a good game and not another puzzle game.they need to slow down on those puzzle releases............sudeki300


----------



## Mars (Jun 6, 2007)

This game is awesome, although Mario Hoops has the best DS graphics IMO.
Too bad i suck at this game though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I could barely make it past the first level. 
Anyone try out download play in this with an R4


----------



## Nero_ (Jun 6, 2007)

This is one impressive game. From the graphics to the controls. Finished Normandy campaign and it was just like (almost) playing any WW2 game on the pc or something.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> This game is awesome, although Mario Hoops has the best DS graphics IMO.
> Too bad i suck at this game thoughÂ
> 
> 
> ...


... Does it have Download Play? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't see it.

Btw, I quite suck at this game too. It's quite hard.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jun 6, 2007)

Pretty good game, indeed, but also not so good. Better than "normal" games, though. Still too easy. That guy must be immortal or something. Already beat 7-8 levels and it doesn't even try die even if I made how many kamikaze-attacks on tanks and bigger army. I'm gonna take some break for now. That game give headache.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah levels seem quite short, just Normandy and Tusin I think its called. Would've probably done more if it wasn't for hand ache.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought the game was pretty easy too. Except for the boss (If you can call it that) in the tank map.. If you would stand still for too long, then you would get those kamikaze soldiers on you and tons of of damage from the train cannons. If you're moving, then it's semi hard to aim at the train cannons while avoiding those surprise tanks and bazooka units from the sides. I died like 4 times there till I decided to go all the way back to the repair truck when my health got below half  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some of the enemy units have extremely bad aim.. talking about 'stormtroopers' aim here (especially the bazooka ground units). But there are harder modes to unlock..


----------



## funem (Jun 6, 2007)

Great game, will buy this for sure. Works perfect on My R4 with 2gb SanDisk, music and all.

Nice graphics, some clipping but with the DS thats only expected. Better than I thought it was going to be by far.


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

Heh, play that game the whole day now, first campain beaten (Normandie)... btw... they call the germans krauts ? Cause we eat kraut ? ^^

Fuck, I hate it when those fucking a****** come and throw a grenade in my tank ;(... 

But the game rocks !

Thought I think I will finish it off quick.

BTW: Can anyone confirm this ?


----------



## mrbass (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> gameplay has been pretty awesome so far
> the framerate is a little on the low side, but you can still follow everything thats going on.
> just blew up the sniper with the bazooka, and the tower blew up, awesome stuff



ok I just killed the sniper with the bazooka and it says "Destroy Enemy Position" and my 5 guys just keep shooting at thin air.  Looks like this game is stuck in a loop.  Either I'm missing something obvious or it's a release that was pushed out the door too fast.  Playing on veteran difficulty level.

edit: ok I guess I had to blow up the tank even though all guys in the tank were killed.  It made no sense that my guys were shooting at thin air though.  That really confused me.


----------



## mag2005 (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mrbass @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> ok I just killed the sniper with the bazooka and it says "Destroy Enemy Position" and my 5 guys just keep shooting at thin air.Â Looks like this game is stuck in a loop.Â Either I'm missing something obvious or it's a release that was pushed out the door too fast.Â Playing on veteran difficulty level.
> 
> edit: ok I guess I had to blow up the tank even though all guys in the tank were killed.Â It made no sense that my guys were shooting at thin air though.Â That really confused me.



I noticed that. 

My index and middle fingers are cramped as hell now.


----------



## tisti (Jun 6, 2007)

Great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very impressive across the board. These new games will keep my company for quite some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//Can't wait to show it to my little cousin, he's gona go crazy ;P


----------



## gamermole (Jun 6, 2007)

man i cant find this by searching anywhere. seems like a fun game though from what i read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anylinks please? i use newsgroups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its ok now ive got the game


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 6, 2007)

Not a bad game at all, too bad my R button is broken 90% of the time....


----------



## tisti (Jun 6, 2007)

I guess its a good think this uses the L button


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> man i cant find this by searching anywhere. seems like a fun game though from what i read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Requesting roms = banning so don't do it.

Just completed this game, this is even better with head phones on! Not sure if I'll wanna pay full price for it as I like a game to last longer and there isn't much to do after you've completed it apart from multiplayer.

Who actually developed this anyway? Cos it says Gearbox and Gameloft, the engine does seem very similar to the mobile version (by Gameloft).


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jun 6, 2007)

On my R4 it crashed near the end of the second to last level in normandy. I got killed once by three tanks while trying to snipe some barrels. When I beat it on the second time through and tried to get back into the tank it froze up. 

Fun game, I can't seem to see where the health bar is though. It seems like you are invincible [getting hit by grenades and tank shells like mad], then suddenly you die from from a single bullet. 

What type of multiplayer does it have? Is it coop or deathmatch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I replayed the mission where it froze and it works fine now. I think it is a game bug rather than an R4 problem.

I only have the 3rd and final campaign left, and it only has 4 missions. I guess I will have to try a few missions on veteren difficulty to see if anything is different


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, it's out, cool. Need to finish configuring Linux before I start gaming or anything. Can't wait.


----------



## Sonic_Crash [NL] (Jun 6, 2007)

Game crashes on my r4 in second mission in Normandie. In the cutscene where they walk to that town.
Sux becouse i can't play further than that.


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

So, I nearly finished the Tunesia mission, BUT I shall place a bomb which goes ok, then next I try to run to the tank that I’m supposed to go, but the thing is, I can’t even reach it because out of the nowhere it makes a big boom and I blow up… Maybe one of those Bombers ? I dunno  Stuck @ the game cause of that right now 

@SomeGuyGG: Has both modes, oh and btw, they made no lifebar to keep it realistic.


----------



## amiantos (Jun 6, 2007)

The graphics in this game are amazing! Pretty sweet!


----------



## sipoon (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool game, with lot's of little details goin on at once, The rom size is suprisingly small, I guess it obviously shows how much the ds can still stretch, just that not many are pushing it..


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> Cool game, with lot's of little details goin on at once, The rom size is suprisingly small, I guess it obviously shows how much the ds can still stretch, just that not many are pushing it..



Likewise, like when the Germans come up on you and throw a grenade into your tank.. I was like WTF!  Also, how the camera moves and shakes when things are blowing adds a great touch to it.  If only they had WIFI this would be even better.  Can't wait for a sequel if they ever do one.  One more thing, I'm surprise COD or MOH have not made a FPS DS game...


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jun 7, 2007)

What setting for G6?  I'm getting White Screen on load...

Tried DoFat, No Trim


----------



## Nero_ (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> So, I nearly finished the Tunesia mission, BUT I shall place a bomb which goes ok, then next I try to run to the tank that I’m supposed to go, but the thing is, I can’t even reach it because out of the nowhere it makes a big boom and I blow up… Maybe one of those Bombers ? I dunno ? Stuck @ the game cause of that right now ?



I'm stuck at that very same place. Run in any direction for like 2 seconds and boom dead. Can't get to that tank.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(hey_suburbia @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> What setting for G6?Â I'm getting White Screen on load...
> 
> Tried DoFat, No Trim



Haven't tried it yet but I'm sure it'll work with normal mode. Trimming should be ok. If you really want soft reset you could also try force R/W (assuming you have the latest software) which would probably also work.


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice game. Works with SuperCard Lite Rumble. Did one mission, the graphics are nice. I just don't like the grenade throwing, it is kinda wierd. Great game!


----------



## sipoon (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, it seems that this is based on the cell phone version of the game

http://wireless.ign.com/articles/701/701580p1.html


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have only one question why isn't this game online? 


P.S nintendo doesn't seem to be grasping online to seriously as they should.


----------



## Foie (Jun 7, 2007)

Ubisoft eh?

Here is a funny quotation I heard on GFaqs:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Once in a while, Ubisoft will have diarrhea and dump a bunch of games at the same time. But they are all still crap.



It has nothing to do with much, but it is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let's hope this game is good.  The DS has been needing a good FPS.  If only this had WiFi...


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(hey_suburbia @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> What setting for G6?Â I'm getting White Screen on load...
> 
> Tried DoFat, No Trim



soft-reset, do fat/force rw, trim


----------



## amiantos (Jun 7, 2007)

Dunno if I already chimed in or not, but the graphics in this game are amazing. Some slow down, but it's well worth it. i didn't like Brothers in Arms on the PC but this is pretty sweet. Seems like you can take A LOT of damage though and not die. That first tank fight in the church I had no idea what to do and kept getting blasted directly by it and survived for a couple minutes until I realized I had to jump on the tank.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 7, 2007)

I wrote up a review for GameFAQs who knows when it will be up. Really, at first it is nice looking, but then you realize the game is utter trash. Trust me, wait for the review to come up, it is lengthy and it will teach you everything you need to know.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jun 7, 2007)

works fine on supercard SD


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I wrote up a review for GameFAQs who knows when it will be up. Really, at first it is nice looking, but then you realize the game is utter trash. Trust me, wait for the review to come up, it is lengthy and it will teach you everything you need to know.


pfft
you have to be kidding me, the only thing slightly disappointing is the frame rate, but it's easily forgivable when you look at how much is going on.
great sound effects, great controls, fun missions, and great graphics.
you don't have a leg to stand on, perfect for gamespot though


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 7, 2007)

^Lawl, nice one!
Gotta say, this is fairly hard, but ultra fun!  8/10, if only there was wifi!


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jun 7, 2007)

IGN only had nice things to say about it in their preview today:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> June 6, 2007 - In Nintendo DS terms, Ubisoft's Gameloft division is best known for the Asphalt: Urban GT series as well as the port of Splinter Cell, games that aren't really that noteworthy in the dual-screen handheld's library. After playing the team's Brothers in Arms DS, Gameloft could have their first massive hit on the portable. We'll hold off any final thoughts for when we review this release in a few weeks, but so far this game is one impressive handheld experience.
> 
> Brothers in Arms DS is a third-person action game that takes place during World War II. Players run through several different missions based upon real life events, running through enemy territory and taking out German soldiers using the precision of the Nintendo DS touchscreen.
> 
> ...


Source

FifthE1ement


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

PLAY THIS GAME WITH HEADPHONES ! lol makes the game alot better im loving this game  !


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in the last mission in the Normandy campaign. I'm on a bridge and the boss wants me to blow up the bridge by detonating the charges. Unfortunately I don't know how to heck to do it. Can anyone help?


----------



## CatScam (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice so far, this will be what all games of this type will be compared to. Hopefully it 
will sell well & companies will take time to develop a game that will push the system. & 
not just come out with one connect four game after another. Not sure what the problems 
are with people & hand cramps. My nephew gets hand cramps but that’s because he’s only 
10 & his hands are small.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

this is the best release so far this year its a 10/10 for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well im only at the start of the game since i was busy yesterday.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I'm in the last mission in the Normandy campaign. I'm on a bridge and the boss wants me to blow up the bridge by detonating the charges. Unfortunately I don't know how to heck to do it. Can anyone help?


Go right to the left hand side of the bridge then put your sniper rifle on, you'll see a nazi about to blow the bridge up with a box, shoot him before the tank gets to you and thats it mission over. No idea why the sarg asks you to blow the bridge up but straight after even if you've just stood there he tells you to put the sniper on.

@Sonicandtails  Nah I prefer not to trust you, I rather play a game for myself as some people reckon games like Etrian Odyssey are amazing when I don't think they are. And I am right not to as this game is very well made indeed and I have played it right to the end. At first judging from the first mission I'd give it 9/10, but after seeing how short it is I brought it down to a 8/10. Excellent game but could do with something to make the game last longer, some better multiplayer options which can also be played in single player with some bots. I would suggest online but it would have a terrible lag due to the amount of effects in this game.


----------



## tisti (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Hey, it seems that this is based on the cell phone version of the game
> 
> http://wireless.ign.com/articles/701/701580p1.html




Aye, but the graphics are much better on the DS, alteast the textures are. And there are only 5 missions on the phone version (the new updated version, the first only had the first 3 Normandy missions the DS has). 

Overall a very nice game, but I finished it in ~2-3 hours. To bad there were only 13 missions.


@hadrian: I think the Nazi is trying to defuse the bomb on the bridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes no sence that he would try to blow it up if you just placed charges on the damn pilars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:

After completing the game my hand = wtf, pain


----------



## pasc (Jun 7, 2007)

@tisti: You're wrong, there are 16 Missions in total with 3 or 4 difficulty settings. I think I 'll play through all difficulty settings !

@sgadzookie80: You're right, that makes the game MUCH MORE enjoyable !


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I wrote up a review for GameFAQs who knows when it will be up. Really, at first it is nice looking, but then you realize the game is utter trash. Trust me, wait for the review to come up, it is lengthy and it will teach you everything you need to know.









 you must be playing a diffrent game. This is the best the nds could probably get at this type of game. this game is amazing and im sure 9/10 people would agree with me.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sipoon @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, it seems that this is based on the cell phone version of the game
> ...


Ah ok well I shot him and then I was able to carry on so its doesn't really matter what he was doing 'so.

I woke up this morning and my joints were killing me, not had that since MPH!

Anyway I reckon someone could better this type of game on the DS and I hope Gameloft get the chance to do some of Ubisofts other games as I enjoyed this and their Asphalt GT games, shame about Splinter Cell though. They put a lot of effort in their mobile games and now they are doing their DS games better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2007)

somewhere between the framerate and trying to throw my first grenade, I'm done.  at most that's halfway through the first mission and I realized that I just wasn't having a single drop of fun.

what, it runs about 10 frames a second?  15 should look decent, so if we're noticing it it must be lower.


----------



## frostfire (Jun 7, 2007)

The graphics really look amazing to me even though the game isn't running on 30 FPS stable. The audio is pretty much garbage if you ask me, but what would you expect with such an complex engine.


----------



## pasc (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm... with my M3Simply the sound plays well... (I use Headphones)


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(frostfire @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> The graphics really look amazing to me even though the game isn't running on 30 FPS stable. The audio is pretty much garbage if you ask me, but what would you expect with such an complex engine.



no graphic/sound problems here and i dont even suffer from any slowdowns. i have tested it on the N-card.


----------



## 754boy (Jun 7, 2007)

Did anyone notice something strange about the vrey beginning of the game. As you are up in the tree, you can look down and see some Germans. A tank rolls up and shoots them. THEN, one of your squadmates blows the tank up???? WTF was up with that??


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Did anyone notice something strange about the vrey beginning of the game. As you are up in the tree, you can look down and see some Germans. A tank rolls up and shoots them. THEN, one of your squadmates blows the tank up???? WTF was up with that??














Axis powers can't aim for sh*t, that's why they lost the war.


----------



## Hit (Jun 7, 2007)

This game starts so cool you landed with a parachute in the trees then you need to look around and cut the parchute off


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun, I gotta try it soon!


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 7, 2007)

I like the game. Mission 2, first act (I guess thats what you call it). I think its telling me to go into the tank, how do you do that?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I like the game. Mission 2, first act (I guess thats what you call it). I think its telling me to go into the tank, how do you do that?


Stand right next to the tank, on the bottom screen a fist will appear at the top right. Tap that. You'll need that fist to also put granades in tanks, plant charges and to control cannons.


----------



## Modrak (Jun 7, 2007)

like, OMFG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 7, 2007)

This game shows what the DS is capable of.. great game

My only complaint here is.. "Where the F*** is your health!?"


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jun 7, 2007)

i guess nowhere, you can see how's your health by the blood on your top screen display. I guess you get 100% hp again when the blood's away.
im in mission 3 of the second campaign.. so far it's fun although it's a bit repititive, just shoot and kill everyone and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but with the graphics, its definitely fun!


----------



## Ery (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm at the Tank mission with the train, annoying, and i can't complete it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any tips? i keep shooting at the train..


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks hadrian.
On to mission 3, act one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I think the health is kinda like Gears of War


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Radivax @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I'm at the Tank mission with the train, annoying, and i can't complete it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do not shoot at the train but at the canon on the train.  There is 3 all together, two at the end and one at the front.  IF you are low on health just fall back to that repair guy..


----------



## Stitch (Jun 7, 2007)

and make sure you kill ALL 'krauts' or else the mission never ends.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/review/R114165.html

My reviews up. Go nuts. (Forgot sound and camera angles)


----------



## rice151 (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you guys serious!?  8 Pages worth of comments and not a single one mentioned workable Wireless???  Modes????
I guess I'll try when I get home, which is like 8 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Verdict seems like EVERYONE (ok maybe 9/10) love this.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 7, 2007)

They shoulda used a 128meg cart instead of a puny 32meg one.  4X the missions would have been great!


----------



## beethy (Jun 7, 2007)

First review is in!

http://www.ds-x2.com/games.php?id=1268&view=rev


8.7 :]

I'm curious what the more popular gaming sites will rate it though..


----------



## bobrules (Jun 7, 2007)

patiently waiting for action replay codes


----------



## beethy (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> patiently waiting for action replay codes



what for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the game's easy as farts


----------



## icewarp (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Jun 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No way!! store date is december and we have it now?????
> ...



LOL!
Can´t wait to play this.


----------



## Verocity (Jun 8, 2007)

DANG this is fun.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> DANG this is fun.



I second that


----------



## rice151 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok I finally got around to Multiplayer.  Two modes, Deathmatch and Team Deathmatch, and the only modifiers are Time Limit and Score limit.  You can also choose a couple of stages.  I only played with another person, but I liked it more than Metroid already, felt like Day of Defeat all over again, trying to camp the good sniper gun and nade spamming cuz you die in 1 hit.

Game of the Month confirmed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It loses points for no Wi-Fi...


----------



## beethy (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> ok I finally got around to Multiplayer.Â Two modes, Deathmatch and Team Deathmatch, and the only modifiers are Time Limit and Score limit.Â You can also choose a couple of stages.Â I only played with another person, but I liked it more than Metroid already, felt like Day of Defeat all over again, trying to camp the good sniper gun and nade spamming cuz you die in 1 hit.
> 
> Game of the Month confirmed!
> 
> ...




sounds fun! cant wait to do some multiplayer :]


----------



## rice151 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I dunno about 2player it was alright, I'm sure it gets real intense w/ 4 ppl.


----------



## Mars (Jun 8, 2007)

Download play won't work with my R4


----------



## cheeo (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> First review is in!
> 
> http://www.ds-x2.com/games.php?id=1268&view=rev
> 
> ...


Nice review beethy I agree with you all the way. Sonicandtails should stop smoking crack 
before writing reviews. This game is amazing considering the hardware it’s running on.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jun 8, 2007)

Played on Multiplayer for like 2 hours with a good friend of mine, it's fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no bots but cool small maps, only 4 weapons i think + granades, but its definitely fun to throw a grenade at your enemy who's 2 meters before you and to hit him right in the balls (with the grenade, in the game) and watch the funny explosion.
SP is a bit repititive (run, kill, run, kill. shoot tower. shoot tank. shoot infantry. run. kill.) but its also fun


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/review/R114165.html
> 
> My reviews up. Go nuts. (Forgot sound and camera angles)



you gave the game 6/10 for graphics


----------



## Killermech (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/review/R114165.html
> ...



I would also give the graphics 6/10 or less... that is.. If I were to compare the graphics with the pc/console version of the game


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah but you cant compare ds games to pc games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You mark the graphics score to the nds abilty. Nintendo ds graphics dont get much better than that. So if thats the case no nds games will reach more than a score of 8/10 because you would compare all of them to pc games


----------



## Killermech (Jun 8, 2007)

The  ' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ' was suppose to be there to note the sarcasm in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naturally you compare it to something in its same format. I myself would give it 8.7.. It's great, but there is better. But along with the graphics and all the nice detailed effects (like dust when shooting on the ground etc) make up a nice combining combo.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> TheÂ '
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess my sarcasm radar wasn't working for a moment there


----------



## Torte (Jun 8, 2007)

I must be like the only one that does NOT like this.  You play a pawn.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jun 8, 2007)

oh my god, good graphic..as good as FF


----------



## Aoko (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, sonicandtails, for someone who thinks Spongebob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom was one of the best platformers for the GBA, yeah, I think your review deserves not to be read.


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2007)

so who's finished the game? I have


----------



## CatScam (Jun 13, 2007)

I’ve finished as well, I think many have. It was after all a fairly short game, but still one 
of the best games to hit the DS. I’m now playing in veteran mode, & with the new guns 
& some new surprises it’s not bad the second time around.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 18, 2007)

holy crap, this game is freakin awesome. not as smooth as MPH but it'll still do. hopefully the sales will do well so other developers can make more games like this


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 18, 2007)

The accuracy percentage at the end is messed up. I beat the game and did the second level on elite, I killed more guys than bullets I used (grenades, headshots, and bazooka) and it still said 90%


----------



## sipoon (Jun 18, 2007)

I prefer it without the annoying tank parts


----------

